# cole jaws



## Elaine (27 Dec 2011)

OK I am looking for a set of Cole jaws to go on my supernova chuck and i have a record CL4 lathe. Any ideas where to find the cheapest set? Thought I would throw that question out to you lovely lot on here. Please do not say 'make your own' I really don't have the time to do that.
Thank you :ho2


----------



## Blister (27 Dec 2011)

Before ordering any CJ's 

Best to find out what is the biggest you can fit over the bed bars 

a call to Record power would be best or email them 

http://www.recordpower.co.uk/index.php?section=contact

:wink:


----------



## narrowboater (27 Dec 2011)

Elaine 

Same as Blister, but it also depends on your chuck, if you want to mount the jaws in the chuck with it on the lathe. The amount of 'thread' on the chuck determines how much it has to expand to accept the cole jaws, and of course it also affects the amount of expansion that is available for gripping whatever it is you are working on. 

As I have said on another thread on my Jet 1642 I cannot mount the large Axi set with the chuck mounted on the lathe, the last jaw to be mounted hits the bed when I am putting it on. In order to clear the bed the jaw needs to be almost fully closed this obviously limits the ability to use it, and setting it up is a pain, so much so that I am considering reducing the size. 

I had bought the small axi set but needed something bigger for a large bowl, so bought the large set as well. I use them with a set of accessory jaws in my Precision Axminster chuck and find them great. I turn a bowl with either a spigot or recess, reverse it on the cole jaws and turn of the botom, I think it looks so much better. 

Regards 
Rod


----------



## Elaine (27 Dec 2011)

Cheers Blister and Rod. Always get what I need on here, I will get in touch with Record first and round bottoms is what I am looking for, so all will be well once I get further info. 
Thanks for your time much appreciated


----------



## CHJ (27 Dec 2011)

The cole jaw set/s available to you are limited by the make of the chuck and the jaw carriers.

The cole jaws, whatever diameter, must be compatible with the jaw carries so you must look for ones associated with the Super Nova chuck,

It is no good looking at the, for instance, axminster jaws as these will have a different safety groove/lock arrangement on the rear even if the fixing holes are the same pitch.

Having had a set of nova chuck and cole jaws in the past and a set of axminster jaws currently, one limitation you will always have with a 100mm chuck is the travel available and its ability to accommodate all sizes of turning. 
Frustratingly the size you need to hold comes in the margin that is not available between jaw travel and button positions at the most inconvenient times. (125mm chuck with a 40mm travel range is the only answer to this)


----------



## Elaine (27 Dec 2011)

Hi Chas in researching chucks etc to reverse a bowl etc I came across the Longworth Chuck which you made in 2006 for the Nova chuck. Is this a better option than the cole jaws?? Can you get these jaws here in the UK?


----------



## CHJ (27 Dec 2011)

Elaine":wfb9wzdf said:


> Hi Chas in researching chucks etc to reverse a bowl etc I came across the Longworth Chuck which you made in 2006 for the Nova chuck. Is this a better option than the cole jaws?? Can you get these jaws here in the UK?



Elaine, although a well made Longworth chuck (all home made as far as I'm aware), can meet some of the needs of reversing bowls etc. I personally consider a set of Cole Jaws to be in a totally different league on the usability and safety front.

The prime problem with Longworth Chuck is the inability to apply any sensible compressive force to the clamping, basically only applying location. Even then you can find yourself wanting another pair of hands to hold even a moderated gripping action whilst you tighten the clamping bolts. I would say that it is a rare occasion when you would feel safe attempting to work an item centered (note I said centered not held) in a Longworth without the tailstock providing the basic location pressure to prevent an inadvertent release.


----------



## Elaine (27 Dec 2011)

Cheers Chas makes sense . I will stick with the cole jaws then.


----------



## jumps (27 Dec 2011)

these should fit your chuck and lathe, even over the bed (you could fit just about anything when using the bowl rest and swinging the headstock...) - and the price is pretty good too...

http://www.peterchild.co.uk/osc/cole-jaws-fits-supernova-g3-and-patriot-chucks-p-361.html


----------



## myturn (30 Dec 2011)

The jaws jumps linked to above are the Nova Cole jaws, I have a set and they are very good except for the buttons which I have replaced with a set of door stops from B&Q which are tapered and made of softer rubber giving a much better grip.


----------



## worldsworstturner (21 Jun 2012)

Hi Elaine
I have a set of Cole jaws I want to sell for £30 (they are £60 new) or swap for mini Cole jaws. Standard Cole jaws require you to have more than a ten inch swing over the bed. Mine are used of course but are in good condition and will last forever. best wishes.

wwt.


----------



## woodyturner (21 Jun 2012)

If you have a nova chuck the size of the cole jaws dont matter on a CL4 lathe which has a swivelling headstock as long as you turn the headstock to face outwards I used the large axminster button jaws on CL4 for years


----------



## Philip Streeting (22 Jun 2012)

http://azwoodturners.org/DoughnutChuck.pdf


----------



## cambournepete (22 Jun 2012)

woodyturner":hruhugys said:


> If you have a nova chuck the size of the cole jaws dont matter on a CL4 lathe which has a swivelling headstock as long as you turn the headstock to face outwards I used the large axminster button jaws on CL4 for years


It does matter if you want tailstock support as well - which can be useful, when removing a large foot for example.


----------

